# Edison Cubes



## thenerdycuber (Nov 5, 2012)

I have been seriously thinking about purchasing an edison cube but before i do that I would just like to know the general consensus of a edison cube. Hows the corner cutting and turning right out of the box? Does it need lubrication and if so what brand works best? sticker quality? Can you justify paying $20 (U.S) for this? and if so where is the best shop to get this. Any feedback is much appreciated!


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Nov 5, 2012)

-It's terrible out of the box, requires lots of lubrication/breaking in. Use maru/differential oil.
-After breaking in, corner cutting is about 35-40 degrees, reverse is nonexistent.
-Sticker quality also terrible, stickers are _extremely_ dark.
-$20 for the cube is not justifiable. It's terrible.

tl;dr no


----------



## thenerdycuber (Nov 5, 2012)

what would you suggest as good cube to use than besides Dayan cube?


----------



## antoineccantin (Nov 5, 2012)

Type C V Wityou


----------



## Hunter (Nov 5, 2012)

FangCun
ShengShou
Alpha V


----------



## tengurocks (Nov 10, 2012)

shengen type f
mf8 legend
type c
type a


----------



## uniacto (Nov 10, 2012)

type c v is a good cube.


----------



## LarryLunchmeat (Nov 11, 2012)

I agree that the Edison is pretty outdated, although it does have it's own charm. First thing you'll notice is the weight of the cube as it's probably the heaviest 3X3 out there. Also the plastic quality seems to be top-notch and it turns like clockwork. 
But like so many other cubes out there, its just doesn't have the features that so many other cubes offer today. It doesn't have any anti-pop mechanisms and the pieces are very square which makes for sub-par corner cutting. Also the sticker shades are way different than a standard cube although I personally like the shades.
If you have an extra $20 I say go for it. I did, and even though I never use it for speedcubing, it's one of those cubes that I will take off the shelf every so often for a "fun" solve.


----------



## rayko90 (Nov 11, 2012)

fangcun cube and dayan zhanchi cube are quite the same


----------

